# [B/W] Tag Log Investigation



## SapphSabre777 (Apr 19, 2011)

Lately, I have been investigating many things in Black and White. Right now, I am in an "investigation" with the C-Gear function, the Tag Log; specifically, I am trying to figure out if there are any factors that allow the player to identify the color of their Tag Log profile (such as ID).

I've already deduced that the color is not dependent on gender or starter (brother and sister have red, I have blue; bro and sis chose different starters).

If you find any possible leads or if you want to talk about this situation, post something on this thread. Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## Karousever (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't actually have an leads or anything, but..do you think maybe it's just completely random? I'm not criticizing or anything, or being sarcastic, I mean, just, do you think that's what it might be?


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 29, 2011)

I have an utterly brilliant idea!

You know when you turn on your DS lite (if you have it on manual mode) and when you touch the bottom right, there are options?

well, there's one option where you can change the border color (the colour on the top of the top screen) and so what if it's because of the colour you picked from the option mode?


Something to thing about, huh? =P


----------

